# Bilder zuschneiden + benennen --- HILFE!



## Sebigf (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Mir ist gestern Abend was ziemlich blödes passiert...

Ich habe Ordner mit ca. 2000 Bildern teilweile gekillt (unbewusst). Nun sind nurnoch die "FULLSIZE" Bilder da, und alle Thumbnails sind weg.

Gibt es einen Weg / Tool / Lösung dafür, dass ich alle Bilder durch eine Maschine laufen lasse, die gleichzeitig "kleiner macht" und "umbenennt" ? Währe super...

Programme habe ich alles von Adobe hier im Büro... aber auch Irfan View und Picasa ist vorhanden ! Wenn also einer einen Weg kennt, bitte sagen 

Original: full_bild001.jpg

Ziel-Thumbnail: thn_bild001.jpg

So sollten die fertigen Dateien aussehen...

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (31. Juli 2006)

Hai,

mit XNVIEW geht das.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobee (31. Juli 2006)

Hier wird kurz angeschnitten wie es unter Photoshop funktionieren könnte.

Tobee


----------



## deepthroat (31. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Mit Irfanview geht das doch einwandfrei!

Einfach die Batch-Konvertierung starten (b drücken), die entsprechenden Dateien auswählen, Batch Konvertierung mit Umbenennung auswählen, Zielordner auswählen, Ausgabeformat auswählen, erweiterte Optionen auswählen (Resize/Größe ändern anklicken und Größe angeben), Umbennenungsoptionen einstellen und Batch-Konvertierung starten. Fertig.

Gruß


----------



## Sebigf (31. Juli 2006)

Mmh, alle Lösungen sehen gut aus 

Danke schonmal euch dafür 

Ich habe mich für Irfan View entschieden, weil ich es damit schonmal gemacht habe, allerdings nicht mit den namen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es mache, dass ich nur die ersten Buchstaben neu setze ?

full__ -> thn__

Danke !


----------



## deepthroat (31. Juli 2006)

In dem Dialog für die Batch-Konvertierung, wenn du da auf den "Optionen setzen" Button unten fürs Umbenennen klickst, dann kannst du angeben das ein Text durch einen anderen ersetzt werden soll. Dann mußt du als Muster nur $N angeben. Allerdings werden dann in dem Namen alle Vorkommen von full__ ersetzt durch thn_.

Gruß


----------



## Sebigf (31. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort...

Das Problem, was ich nun habe ist, dass die Dateien nicht wirklich alle Bild0011 und Bild01141 heisen, sondern absolut verschiedene Namen haben. So kann ein Bild z.b. auch imagez878z78.jpg heißen...

Es geht lediglich nur um die größe und die erstel Buchstaben vorn im Namen...


----------



## deepthroat (31. Juli 2006)

Sebigf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort...
> 
> Das Problem, was ich nun habe ist, dass die Dateien nicht wirklich alle Bild0011 und Bild01141 heisen, sondern absolut verschiedene Namen haben. So kann ein Bild z.b. auch imagez878z78.jpg heißen...
> 
> Es geht lediglich nur um die größe und die erstel Buchstaben vorn im Namen...


Also das mußt du schonmal genauer spezifizieren. Wieviele von den Buchstaben denn? Was soll dann damit passieren? Ersetzen durch thn_ ? Ich hätte ja einfach nur thn_ vorn vorgehängt bzw. _th hinten angehängt. Oder eigentlich hätte ich die Dinger einfach unter gleichem Namen in einem anderen Verzeichnis gespeichert.

Wenn du mehr Möglichkeiten zur Umbenennung brauchst, kannst du dir ja mal den Batch Renamer (http://batchrenamer.sourceforge.net/) anschauen. Da kannst du reguläre Ausdrücke verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Sebigf (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo !

Also es war so gedacht...

Es gibt z.B. Datei "full__20060605142438_1.jpg" oder auch "full_hmuuuuuh_filmXOS.jpg" usw... also absolut jede Art von dateien. Aber jede dieser verschiedenen Dateien hat "full__" am Anfang des Dateinamens stehen. Nun möchte ich "full__" mit "thn__" ersetzen, nur wie ?!

Nun besser verstanden ? 

Danke


----------



## deepthroat (1. August 2006)

Sebigf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt z.B. Datei "full__20060605142438_1.jpg" oder auch "full_hmuuuuuh_filmXOS.jpg" usw... also absolut jede Art von dateien. Aber jede dieser verschiedenen Dateien hat "full__" am Anfang des Dateinamens stehen. Nun möchte ich "full__" mit "thn__" ersetzen, nur wie ?!


Wie genau das geht hab ich ja schon erklärt. Solange in den Dateien nicht nochmal der Text "full__" auftritt, wie z.B. in "full__blahblah_full__1124.jpg" funktioniert das auch problemlos.

Gruß


----------

